# Dilemma - what to do next?



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

I am between treatments and thought I had my plan sorted in my head but something has thrown me a curveball and now i'm not so sure. I am writing down all my pros & cons to try and get it clear and know ultimately its my decision but if anyone has any pearls of wisdom please feel free to share
Am 41, last MMC I was told to consider donor eggs. I also have immune problems and due to same DQAlpha as DH considering donor sperm.
I thought I had accepted that DD was the way forward for me and was chuffed when my sister agreed to DE but despite previous natural and problemfree pregnancies she was declined by clinic as a donor due to high FSH/low AFC  I went on the sperm waiting list and kind of forgot all about it.
Decided to look into treatment abroad and decided on a clinic, completed the initial patient info and they have agreed to a double donor cycle and suggested hysto for known structure problems bicornuate/septum and adenomyosis. They also suggested some supplements to reduce immune problems and seem to tailor cycle to fit all my issues. I thought this sounded like a great plan and so we've booked for a full consult and hysto in September and was feeling positive
Then the UK clinic called to offer me a sperm donor match and I started doubting everything  
This could be a chance to have my own genetic child although there is no guarantee of success my with eggs and the UK clinic are not very open to changing the protocol BUT I feel I may have a much better chance of a successful pregnancy with DD following a different protocol and with the removal of the septum.
UK donor is ID release but overseas is anon. I haven't fully decided on telling/not telling but if I went with overseas feel in my opinion it would be harsh to tell then not be able to offer the opportunity to trace either biological donor  
If I could afford financially and emotionally to do 2 cycles then I might be tempted to have the consult & hysto, do OE+DS here in the UK then if that was unsuccessful to try DD cycle abroad.....but the cost of donor cycle+immune drugs is massive
*confused.com *  
Sorry for the offload and I hope nobody is offended by my opinions 
Thanks for reading x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

wow - can't help you make your decision but didn't want your post to go unanswered.

Have either clinic given you a potential succes rate with both options? Am guessing that it will be higher will DD....

good luck with whatever you choose x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Chandlerino, I havent got the rates but guess DD would be better
Good luck yourself and maybe see you at serum x


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

You probably will as although I haven't booked yet - have decided to have a hysto and consult in September! xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

We have booked but AF is playing up and may need to change dates, thankfully flights not booked yet!!

I have decided to accept the matched DS offered by the UK clinic but delay any tx for now.  I at least want to have the hysto first and have bought a lotto ticket for tonight

Keeping all options open


----------

